# ultremo zx vs michelin pro race 4



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Can anyone compare these tires for criterium-type of riding?


----------



## Zennbikes (Apr 22, 2012)

I really like to corner hard and i would say that the grip is very similar but i had very bad experience with the pro race. I cut the sidewalls pretty severely after 3 of them I've quit and decided to stop using pro race tires. 

I feel like the Michelin is thinner so i believe it won't last as long. I found thé performance to be similar except that the schwalbe casing feels a little bit stiffer which i think is good for me since i'm weighting 195.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I experienced a bead failure with my Ultremos resulting in two explosive blowouts.

I'd never buy them again.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Both are good, and grip well in corners. I prefer the ultremo when I can get them. They are a bit rounder and have a smoother ride. Plus they are very easy to mount up, even without tools, while the michelins are a pain in the ass. I do think the pr4 has an edge in durability/ puncture resistance. 

All that said i will usually buy whatever is cheaper at the time as they are both top rate tires.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Cycling plus magazine did a test on some 16 tyres. Ultremo ZD HD won it as the best on test. I quote 'exceptional quality and impressive toughness'. Conti Grand Prix was the best training tyre. Corsa Evo CX was the best race tyre. Pro 4 Service Course was the Michelin tyre tested.

I use Conti 4 Season in 25mm.


----------



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

simonaway427 said:


> I experienced a bead failure with my Ultremos resulting in two explosive blowouts.
> 
> I'd never buy them again.


I would love to hear the details...What model Ultremos, wheelset and what was the air presure ?? I'm using Duranos 25mm and they have been bombproof


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

cxboy said:


> I would love to hear the details...What model Ultremos, wheelset and what was the air presure ?? I'm using Duranos 25mm and they have been bombproof


Sure!

Rider - 160lbs
Bike - Cervelo S1 at about 17lbs
Wheels - Soul 3.0SL
Tubes - Bontrager
Pressures - 105 front, 110 rear

1st time - Riding along at about 35km/h and all the sudden POW!!! Bead was off the rim. Tube had a 6" slit - indicative of a tube rupture, not a puncture. I checked tire and rim for debris and changed it road side. I wrote it off as a bad rim strip or a pinched tube when I installed it last. Replaced the rim strip when I got home (Velox).

2nd time - Same thing, riding along. Except this time, there was a "thump thump thump" prior to the POW!! I can't confirm, because I was still rolling when I glanced down after I heard the noises, but there was a definite deformation of the tire prior to the tube rupturing. Again, bead off the rim (at the same spot as before - I took note), slit in the tube. 

When I got home, I closely inspected the tire. There was about a 3" section where the bead was almost non-existent. Picture the bead of a tire - there is a defined ridge where the bead hooks under the rim. On this tire, there was no ridge. It was almost smooth.

I've since gone back to an old Gatorskin that was in my garage and haven't had an issue since. Not one blowout or puncture.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

simonaway427 said:


> ... When I got home, I closely inspected the tire. There was about a 3" section where the bead was almost non-existent. Picture the bead of a tire - there is a defined ridge where the bead hooks under the rim. On this tire, there was no ridge. It was almost smooth ...


Possibly manufacturing defect? Did you contact Schwalbe?

I have used Gatorskins before too and really happy with them. Some reviews indicate they are not that good in the wet. Not tried in those conditions yet. 

If I have a choice, I will stay in the dry.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Didn't bother. Not worth my trouble. I'll stick with Gatorskins for now and put up with the "frozen garden hose" ride quality in exchange for a little piece of mind.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

simon, was this ultremo r1 or version before/after this? (zx?)


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

*My Ultremo ZX experience...*

Got a brand new set last year and broke them in with a nice short 30 mile ride before a massive one day ride that weekend.

On the ride, which was at RAMROD last year, after the last summit just as I was about to start my 13 mile descent on some bad rode...my rear tire completely blew out. I have never had this happen to me... I had to boot the brand new tire and ride with caution down to the bottom. Needless to say I was disappointed. 

When I got back home, I took the tires back the next day in exchange for Conti 4000s. In retrospect, it was my fault since I bought the tires after reading a lot about potential blowouts that other people were having.

Tires were at 100psi and my riding weight was 140 lbs.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

steel515 said:


> simon, was this ultremo r1 or version before/after this? (zx?)


Newest version of the Ultremo ZX - 3 months old.


----------



## panchohughes (Jul 26, 2009)

Its interesting how the same tires yield different experiences for different folks. I totally understand the frustration of being stranded roadside because of a tire failure. I have ran the Schwalbe Ultremo ZX for the last 2 years, and have had only 1 flat. I do change my tires out after about 3 months though just for the peace of mind. I do notice that they get nicks due to gravel or glass? and sometimes they are pretty substantial. However after every ride I wipe them down and inspect them. If I find a nick, i put a drop of gorilla glue into it. I don't know if this is really effective... but it seems to have worked for me. The thing i like most about the Schwalbe is the corning grip. I put on some Vittoria Corsa EVO CX and on my 2nd ride (crit) the front wheel slid right out from under me in a corner. Tire pressure was at 115psi. I think i am going to try the Michelin R4 as my wife has them and they seem to have been good to her.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*ultremo zx*

I guess schwalbe hasn't fixed their problems 

"On the ride, which was at RAMROD last year, after the last summit just as I was about to start my 13 mile descent on some bad rode...my rear tire completely blew out. I have never had this happen to me... I had to boot the brand new tire and ride with caution down to the bottom. Needless to say I was disappointed. "


----------

